# Upgrade from 555 to 585?



## Lookbiker (Sep 2, 2006)

I currently have a 2005 Look 555 with the HSC 5 fork. I weigh 185 lbs and raced in the 1980s and 1990s. I like the 555 (built-up with Campy Record and Mavic SL3 wheels) but I've always been tempted by the 585.

I don't plan to return to racing (fast rides and centuries only now). I purchased the frame for 950.00 and the 585 would cost more than twice that amt so I wonder if it is really worth it. 

_Has anyone made the leap?_

Option #2- save for a 595 down the road.


----------



## DMFT (Feb 3, 2005)

*I'd keep the 555*

I regret parting way's with mine..... That 05' is one of the best values ever - Light, HSC5, Stiff, Purdy, the list is endless. 

For the $$$, it's not worth it.


----------



## rjsd (Nov 11, 2006)

I did it and found that the difference in geometry quite noticeable. The 55cm or large 585 felt longer in the top tube then the 55cm 555. The 555 with the HSC fork is really a nice bike, I had the blue/white color.


----------

